# What is/was the fastest compound bow ever made?



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

It seems that they all have hit a wall in speeds. Is 350-360 IBO the fastest or has there been faster?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Mass produced or prototypes?


----------



## Jdi1603 (Jan 7, 2011)

Pse Omen 366. ?


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

PSE Omen is the fastest IBO bow to be produced... @ 366 fps...


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

APA is also up there. The new 2011 king cobra has an IBO of around 360


----------



## ricfirefighter (Feb 29, 2004)

winchester had one that they decided not to release I think it was something like 373


----------



## bigdawg1 (Sep 26, 2009)

The Omen and the XLR8 are the fastest bows made. They have been tested side by side and shoot within a 1-2 fps. either way. The APA King Cobra is rated at 360 but haven't seen one do the IBO speeds yet close but not as fast as the other 2.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

I tested bows for speed (off the rack) for the last dozen years or so and the fastest (to date) at 60 was the Mathews Monster.
Second fastest was the Botech Black Knight.
10fps difference between the two and nearly ten years apart in time period


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> Mass produced or prototypes?


production bows.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I know Kevin Strothers got a bow to do over 600 fps for the world record.


----------



## ventilator44 (Feb 25, 2010)

gsxr_kid said:


> production bows.


production


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Someone has a weird Destroyer that does like 370 something.


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

High Country had a bow that shot past 400 fps. That wasn't IBO but it was an arrow wieght that was covered by thier warranty.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

duda said:


> High Country had a bow that shot past 400 fps. That wasn't IBO but it was an arrow wieght that was covered by thier warranty.


exactly so why not shoot their arrows. the speed pro will shoot a tad bit over 400fps


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Because its not safe for the shooter or bow


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

happyhunter62 said:


> exactly so why not shoot their arrows. the speed pro will shoot a tad bit over 400fps


Gave those arrows a whirl and busted so many, I had to give it up.
By the time it was built, the arrow was only 40 grains lighter than my CX shafts.
Added 10 fps.


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Because its not safe for the shooter or bow


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe High Country warranties down to 3 GPP. If the company says its safe then I would say its safe. If someone was injured and it was due to the company giving out bad advise there would be a BIG law suit.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

How loud is a bow shooting a 3gpp arrow? SOund like a dry fire?

Just because a speedometer goes to 160 do you feel like you have to drive that fast?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

DocMort said:


> How loud is a bow shooting a 3gpp arrow? SOund like a dry fire?
> 
> Just because a speedometer goes to 160 do you feel like you have to drive that fast?


I agree with you it cant be safe for the bow or the shooter to shoot and arrow that light


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

The OP wanted to know what the fastest production bow was so I made a few assumptions. One was what is the fastest bow without voiding a warranty. If I assumed IBO standards, I think an Omen is the fastest. I'm sure it sounds scary loud but if you want the absolute fastest production bow while not voiding warranty, High County has it


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I shot my old high country excalibur at 91# with a 300gr arrow at like 378


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

duda said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe High Country warranties down to 3 GPP. If the company says its safe then I would say its safe. If someone was injured and it was due to the company giving out bad advise there would be a BIG law suit.


Not sure if they would pay the Dr. bill if a broken arrow went through my hand. Not really in a hurry to find out.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

DocMort said:


> How loud is a bow shooting a 3gpp arrow? SOund like a dry fire?
> 
> Just because a speedometer goes to 160 do you feel like you have to drive that fast?


Yes. Why, wouldn't you if you could? I have tracked my car quite a few times, and didn't quite hit 160, but I have friends that have gone faster. Trust me, there are a lot of guys with high end cars that have topped them out at much faster then 160. It just comes down to what gets your blood pumping. We live in America remember?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

d_money said:


> I shot my old high country excalibur at 91# with a 300gr arrow at like 378


GOOD LORD that's just asking for shoulder surgery  I loved my excalibur wish I still had it


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

2000 hoyt banshee in shadowgrass camo!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

ParkerBow said:


> GOOD LORD that's just asking for shoulder surgery  I loved my excalibur wish I still had it


I still do have mine. I use it to train alot because it's only a 65% letoff. I'll shoot it at the end of a shooting session. I'll pull it then hold it as long as I can then try to make the shot compleatly fatigued.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I shot a 1989 Pearson Spoiler Plus at 100lbs that maxed 113lbs and a 1992 Pearson Striker at 94lbs intell 2006 when I bought a Pearson Z-34. I still let a few arrows go every year out of them but at 53yrs. old is not as much fun.


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

badbow148 said:


> I shot a 1989 Pearson Spoiler Plus at 100lbs that maxed 113lbs and a 1992 Pearson Striker at 94lbs intell 2006 when I bought a Pearson Z-34. I still let a few arrows go every year out of them but at 53yrs. old is not as much fun.


Wow 113lbs didnt even know they made a bow with that kind of poundage


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

ParkerBow said:


> APA is also up there. The new 2011 king cobra has an IBO of around 360


Yes but did you ever shoot one?
I had the X1 black mamba 355 IBO and it was only IBO-ing (sorry) at around 340


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

duda said:


> someone correct me if i'm wrong but i believe high country warranties down to 3 gpp. If the company says its safe then i would say its safe. If someone was injured and it was due to the company giving out bad advise there would be a big law suit.


bingo!!!! We have a winner.


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

duda said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe High Country warranties down to 3 GPP. If the company says its safe then I would say its safe. If someone was injured and it was due to the company giving out bad advise there would be a BIG law suit.


does that mean they cover the liability too? very unsafe and unpredictable to shoot at 3gpp it can be done but i hate digging carbon shards out of my hand the rest of my life! and sending my bow in for warranty damage


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

jfuller17 said:


> I know Kevin Strothers got a bow to do over 600 fps for the world record.


588 fps. He actually set it twice that day, with a news camera crew there the second time. It was done at a friend of mine's shop in Shreveport. He was pulling like 150# or something crazy like that. That Browning was a beast. I had a piece of arrow that set the record for a long time, but ended up losing it during one of my moves.


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

What about the Elite Envy? Wasn't it 350 fps with a 7" brace?


----------



## fraz23 (Aug 7, 2009)

MR5 with 65% mods does IBO at 373-375 according to my rep


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

fraz23 said:


> MR5 with 65% mods does IBO at 373-375 according to my rep


:smoke::bs::set1_rolf2:


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

After read that numbers, I'm no longer fancy latest & fastest bow :darkbeer:


----------



## BigMike1223 (Sep 21, 2013)

d_money said:


> I shot my old high country excalibur at 91# with a 300gr arrow at like 378


Ah those where the days there.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

iswandy said:


> View attachment 3210633
> 
> 
> After read that numbers, I'm no longer fancy latest & fastest bow [emoji481]


I learned from talking with a lot of engineers that the perceived significance of decimal points is relative.

Let's let the market decide:


----------

